# indoor archery NFAA animal tournaments Thursday nights



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Social circle ace indoor archery range will be hosting NFAA animal round tournaments. Get ready for hunting season in our air conditioned indoor range. Great practice , big fun and cash payouts. Practice will start at 6:00 scoring starts at 7:00. 20 targets


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Indoor animal tournament


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

More pics


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Great practice for hunting season


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Small game anyone


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

This one's for mark the squirrel Mealor


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Mark I got something for you


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

For the crow.


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 18, 2015)

Post what you night you want to shoot. Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday nights


----------



## NiteHunter (Aug 18, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> This one's for mark the squirrel Mealor



That's not squirrel. The head ain't big enough. Hahaha.


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 24, 2015)

We will be starting this Thursday night August 27th. Two class open and hunter. 20 targets 10$ entry fee with 50% payout per class. Practice will start at 6 scoring at 7 . It's going to be a lot of fun and smack talking. Brings a friend and come on. Great practice for hunting season


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like fun. Make sure you have the crow target


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 26, 2015)

Got the crow and the squirrel ready. Two classes target bows shoot open and hunting bows shoot hunter. 10.00$ entry starts at 7:00 20 targets big fun


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 26, 2015)

Be there tomorrow night at 6 for some fun . Who's in?


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 27, 2015)

Big fun tonight chandler Williams wins hunter and Curtis wins open.


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 27, 2015)

More pics


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 27, 2015)

Ace pics


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 27, 2015)

More fun


----------



## BOW DOC (Aug 27, 2015)

Hope to  See you next Thursday


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 2, 2015)

Another animal round this Thursday night ... Is you hunting bow ready ? A youth boy won the hunter class last week it could be you this time. Bring your hunting now and find out.


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 3, 2015)

Two classes, open and hunter


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 3, 2015)

Dustin Kerbow wins the hunter class and dalton Richardson wins the open class with a score of 90 out of 100 . Two weeks in and no one has shot a perfect round. Who will be the first daylin Aubry and chandlers Williams shot great also


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 3, 2015)

Kerbow and Ryan Lockhart shooting head to head


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 3, 2015)

Dalton and Chris Richardson


----------



## Monster02 (Sep 4, 2015)

What size arrows


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 5, 2015)

Shoot what ever arrow you want . Just no broadheads. There is a bow hunter and an open class


----------



## tlarge13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Where in social circle


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 8, 2015)

Behind blue willow inn restaurant in town of social circle off highway 11


----------



## BOW DOC (Sep 16, 2015)

See you Thursday night . This will probably be our last animal round and we will start a new Vegas league


----------

